# TT-RS specific car cover



## Riz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone in the U.S. get one yet? My dealer said they would give me one with my RS but it has been on backorder. Anyone have any other info?


----------



## RS4Vin (Jan 16, 2007)

I ordered one on 2/3/12 from my local dealer.
It is supposed to arrive in mid-March 2012.

It's the TT Indoor Car Cover for vehicles with a fixed rear wing (including the TT RS).
I spoke to a great guy (Mike Nichols) at the Audi dealership in West London UK.
He provided me with the correct part number for the cover. It was incorrect on the UK accessories website.
I then called my contact at Audi of America and she had the parts group work on making the cover available to U.S. dealers.
Prior to a few weeks ago the part number was not in the U.S. dealer's order system.

The part # is 8J8061205A (the 0's are zeros).
Cost = $439.
I have not seen a photo of it, but it's supposedly black with silver/grey piping and it has the four rings logo on the hood.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

RS4Vin said:


> I then called my contact at Audi of America and she had the parts group work on making the cover available to U.S. dealers.
> 
> Prior to a few weeks ago the part number was not in the U.S. dealer's order system.


thank you for your service to your fellow TT-RS enthusiasts. cheers :beer:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

cheaper here http://www.bks-tuning.com/epages/17...1/Products/AUTTE021/SubProducts/autte021-0017


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

I took very detailed measurements for Cover Craft two weeks ago.

I should have an example in the next few days (along with the RS it will cover.) 

Assuming that the result is good, then anyone should be able to order a TT-RS cover from any vendor that distributes Cover Craft covers (and that's, I think, all of them?)


----------



## RS4Vin (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks tdi-bart.
I just canceled my order with the dealer and ordered one from BKS-Tuning.
It's only $361 shipped to my door here in WI and I may have it in 10 days (per their website).


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone found a suitable outdoor cover?

Mine - gasp! - lives outdoors 99% of the time. No garage at the house and it's my DD - garage is 10 minutes away and generally undesirable for daily use unless it's snowing or otherwise crappy outside.

Everything I've found so far doesn't really accommodate the spoiler well.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

*Outdoor Carcoon*

This is the most intriguing temporary outdoor cover I have seen!

*Outdoor Carcoon*

*Outdoor Carcoon - USA*


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

If anyone's interested, I received my Form Fit cover from Cover Craft (by way of Griots) this evening. It fits reasonably well:


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

how's the cover's interior lining?


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

LongviewTx said:


> how's the cover's interior lining?


The inside of the cover is 100% cotton; it's as soft as plush fur. The outside is a poly/spandex weave. This is, obviously, an indoor-only cover. 

Cover Craft makes half-a-dozen or more types of covers ranging from pure indoor to all-weather. So, there are far more options to fit specific desires with Cover Craft, than with whatever Audi has in a box. 

Now that Cover Craft has dimensions for the RS, they can make-to-fit any of the types of covers they offer. That is, if you go through one of their distributors that offers Customer Service. I called a couple of other distributors looking to save a few pennies, but Griots was the only one that was willing to expend the effort to communicate with Cover Craft on my behalf.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

here's the audi one


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

tdi-bart said:


> here's the audi one


 That looks exactly like the same fabric and same fit as my cover. (I could have paid extra for the neon striping and for something (not likely the copyrighted Audi logo though) embroidered on the front or butt.) 

Hmmm...


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I just saw a write up about Coverking car covers. They will come out and take scanner measurements of your car and make you a cover based on the measurements. Guess it would be good for people that have unique exterior mods that change the basic dimensions or shape of the car.
Thought i would post it in case anyone was lookig for something like that


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> Anyone found a suitable outdoor cover?
> 
> Mine - gasp! - lives outdoors 99% of the time. No garage at the house and it's my DD - garage is 10 minutes away and generally undesirable for daily use unless it's snowing or otherwise crappy outside.
> 
> Everything I've found so far doesn't really accommodate the spoiler well.


bumping this post since I haven't heard of anyone finding a good outdoor car cover. I often have to park my car for 3-4 days at a time at the airport Parkin lot and would like something the fits well , easy to throw on by one person, but tough enough to deal with the elements. ( thanks to the retard airport authority, employees have outside parking only, while airport authority parks in the cushy roofed parkade)


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

YYC Dubber said:


> bumping this post since I haven't heard of anyone finding a good outdoor car cover.


Find any reseller of Cover Craft covers and order a Noah(*) cover. 

(*) Griot's term for a thick (semi-)washable, breathable, outdoor cover. I don't know what name other resellers will give it. I know you can order an RS-specific cover from Griots in any fabric they sell - including - the Noah because (see above) I sent them the measurements.

I've used the Noah covers before for outside and they work great if you are looking for the best combination of weather protection and idiot/ding/damage protection.


----------



## jmofo (Apr 24, 2012)

I like the black with white striping!! Will order when my 2013 arrives!!


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

32vSC said:


> Find any reseller of Cover Craft covers and order a Noah(*) cover.
> 
> (*) Griot's term for a thick (semi-)washable, breathable, outdoor cover. I don't know what name other resellers will give it. I know you can order an RS-specific cover from Griots in any fabric they sell - including - the Noah because (see above) I sent them the measurements.
> 
> I've used the Noah covers before for outside and they work great if you are looking for the best combination of weather protection and idiot/ding/damage protection.


THANKS MUCH!

ordering one this week ,looks exactly
like what I need


----------



## Riz1 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Is the Audi tt rs cover available yet?*

My dealership Audi of Bernardsville owes me one when I purchased my car. They claim it is still not available. Are they bsing me or is it true. I have never dealt with such an unresponsive dealer and salesman. They are just awful. They don't even respond to my emails or voicemails. I have had my car since last year but still no car cover. Anyone deal with James Gatto and Jim Foster of Audi of Bernardsville?


----------

